# 3 bedroomed tent wanted



## Monsieur (30 Aug 2011)

Went camping last week in my old 8 man tent - now I know what tent envy feels like



Everyone else slept well in their mansion-like tents with their living room space and porches. My tent felt cramped, gloomy and cold



What I'm looking for now is the same as their tents - 3 separate bedrroms with a large living area and good-sized porch. Examples of this is the outwell georgia xl and outwell hartford xl.

If you're thinking of selling and yours is in excellent condition please let me know....money burning a hole in pocket


----------



## 4F (30 Aug 2011)

Monsieur said:


> Went camping last week in my old 8 man tent - now I know what tent envy feels like
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I have an Outwell hartford XXL but not think of selling, sorry


----------



## MarkF (30 Aug 2011)

I have an Outwell Sun Valley 8, a behemoth, leaves pansy tents in the shade............ I May also have groundsheet and carpet, I'll have to check. It was bought for a tour of Holland, couple of years ago, I can vouch that it can withstand 2 weeks of torrential weather without any water ingress. After the holiday the kids flatly refused to camp again.....................

Have a Google and if you are interested let me know.


----------

